# The Barn Find of All Barn Finds!!!



## buffnut453 (Jun 15, 2019)

This is a truly amazing story:

How a plane-loving couple restored a rare, vintage World War I British aircraft | Daily Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 15, 2019)

Excellent - look forward to seeing it at DX, hopefully at 'Flying Legends' in July.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2019)

Very cool!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 17, 2019)

That's awesome!


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 19, 2019)

Wow. All I ever found in barns was cow crap


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 20, 2019)

I found an old Marlin model 1893 .30-30 rifle in a ghost town barn decades ago.

But it doesn't fly and isn't even close to being as cool as that!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 3, 2019)

There was also a Bf 109 in that Indian 'garage' as well. The Gulbarga Bf 109 saga is a story in itself.


----------

